# Can you cycle in jeans?



## AuraTodd (18 Feb 2011)

Hi my bike has just been serviced and I have to get it. Can I cycle in jeans as I haven't got cycling trousers as yet, bit worried jeans might get worn. Apologies if this is a silly question.


----------



## Downward (18 Feb 2011)

Probably - Its what we all did as kids right ?


----------



## Banjo (18 Feb 2011)

I do regullarilly. not nice if they get wet though.


----------



## mcshroom (18 Feb 2011)

Assuming they are not too tight then yes, although make sure you secure your right trouser leg (roll it up, slap-wrap, tuck in sock, etc) so it can't get caught in the chain/rings.,

I sometimes ride to the shops in jeans. I wouldn't want to ride to far in them though as the seams are quite pronounced and if they get wet they get very wet.


----------



## zigzag (18 Feb 2011)

jeans won't get worn quickly, just put some reflective bands around your ankles, so to keep your jeans away from chainrings


----------



## tyred (18 Feb 2011)

No problem at all so long as they're not skin tight. Not nice in the rain though.


----------



## Jonathing (18 Feb 2011)

I cycle 12 miles to work in my skinny jeans and apart from the occasional chafing around my gentleman's area if I wasn't careful when getting dressed I've had no problem. I recommend finding another solution when it's raining, wet denim is the fabric of the devil.


----------



## fimm (18 Feb 2011)

I quite often ride my Brompton in jeans. I even rode my road bike in jeans at the weekend, but I wouldn't want to go far on that bike in jeans. It won't do your jeans any harm to go a short distance - just secure the leg out of the way of the chain, as others have said.


----------



## ohnovino (18 Feb 2011)

+1 to everything above.

+100 to not trying it in the wet. The denim will soak through immediately and shrink to the skin. It's like riding with ice packs stuck to your legs.


----------



## Hilldodger (18 Feb 2011)

I ride everything from my Penny to recumbent trikes in jeans. I don't even own any cycling clothes aside from my Victorian costume.


----------



## Chris S (18 Feb 2011)

I always cycle in jeans (and a denim jacket) as they're thick and protect against grazing if you come off.

I once cycled from Birmingham to Wolverhampton and back (over 30 miles) without any problems.


----------



## subaqua (18 Feb 2011)

yes, but sometimes it isn't comfortable


----------



## Norm (18 Feb 2011)

Jonathing said:


> ... wet denim is the fabric of the devil.


**shudder**

I do, often, usually just the 6 miles to town but I've worn them for longer rides, but only if it' dry. 

If you want trousers for cycling, the best I've found recently were Craghoppers walking trousers for £14 from TK Maxx. I ride 10 miles to the office, wear them all day in the office (they are just about presentable enough) and hen, ovviously, riding home again. Great stuff.


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2011)

Why can't you cycle in jeans?
There maybe not the most comfortable for long distance or in inclement weather but for the shorter trips in the dry there's no reason not to!


----------



## MacB (18 Feb 2011)

I cycle in jeans but they wouldn't be my first choice and I try to avoid them if I'm on the bike with the Brooks B17 saddle, the saddle and the seam don't play well together.

May have a look at those Craghoppers Norm, is it any particular model and they're not too skinny a fit are they?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Feb 2011)

zigzag said:


> jeans won't get worn quickly, just put some reflective bands around your ankles, so to keep your jeans away from chainrings



I use a velcro ankle band if I'm wearing jeans, etc on the bike. Doesn't seem to have stopped most of the clothes I own having a chainring mark on them though!


----------



## asterix (18 Feb 2011)

My first few century rides were accomplished in jeans and trainers (in the 80's! ). Most other riders were similarly clad. Still managed under 8 hours, just. Nowadays I do wear lycra but it's not the be all and end all.


----------



## tyred (18 Feb 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I use a velcro ankle band if I'm wearing jeans, etc on the bike. Doesn't seem to have stopped most of the clothes I own having a chainring mark on them though!



Wear black socks and tuck your trousers into them. The chain marks won't show on the black socks.


With trousers tucked into my socks, I've always been super trendy


----------



## Norm (18 Feb 2011)

MacB said:


> May have a look at those Craghoppers Norm, is it any particular model and *they're not too skinny a fit are they?*



  

Skinny?         

42" waist, 29" leg. Is that "not too skinny" enough for you? 

Not sure on the name, MacB, and today is the first day I'm not wearing them this week, as I'm all booted and suited for a meeting I had earlier. I think they were the Kiwi Stretch trousers but the cargo pocket has velcro rather than a popper.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 Feb 2011)

tyred said:


> ...I've always been super trendy



Especially on the Raleigh Twenty!


----------



## MacB (18 Feb 2011)

Norm said:


> Skinny?
> 
> 42" waist, 29" leg. Is that "not too skinny" enough for you?
> 
> Not sure on the name, MacB, and today is the first day I'm not wearing them this week, as I'm all booted and suited for a meeting I had earlier. I think they were the Kiwi Stretch trousers but the cargo pocket has velcro rather than a popper.



chuckle all you like my rotund buddy, while I keep my fingers crossed that a 42" will be big enough for me


----------



## tyred (18 Feb 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Especially on the Raleigh Twenty!


Which has a chainguard so this problem doesn't arise


----------



## Norm (18 Feb 2011)

MacB said:


> chuckle all you like my rotund buddy, while I keep my fingers crossed that a 42" will be big enough for me


Chuckling entirely at myself, sir, and the idea that I might be recommending something which could be considered "skinny".


----------



## MacB (18 Feb 2011)

Norm said:


> Chuckling entirely at myself, sir, and the idea that I might be recommending something which could be considered "skinny".



just had a look at the Craghoppers website and reviews on the Kiwi stretch are mixed, the main negative being they come up small compared to advertised site. So I'm not going to risk ordering online, will steel myself and risk venturing into TKMax instead.


----------



## Alan Whicker (18 Feb 2011)

Wearing jeans (as I do every day) I overtook a lycra-clad roadie this morning. He wasn't going very fast, though


----------



## nightoff (18 Feb 2011)

I haven't worn jeans on the bike for years. I don't think it would be a problem for short journeys. 

When I was a kid I used to wear jeans all the time and cycle for miles without any problems that I remember.


----------



## Norm (18 Feb 2011)

MacB said:


> just had a look at the Craghoppers website and reviews on the Kiwi stretch are mixed, the main negative being they come up small compared to advertised site. So I'm not going to risk ordering online, will steel myself and risk venturing into TKMax instead.


I just posted a review because all those who gave the trousers 1 star did so because of the sizing. I grabbed that size because that's what I wear from M&S and they fitted perfectly straight off.


----------



## mcshroom (18 Feb 2011)

I'm surprised they come up small. I find the normal Kiwis are usually generously sized (they are the only trousers I fit a 38" in



). I wonder if those is what they are comparing them to. 

The normal Kiwis make good cycling trousers, but need the bottom of the legs clipped to the leg just like jeans. I'm thinking about getting some zip-off ones for touring this summer.


----------



## Holdsworth (18 Feb 2011)

I have never found jeans to be that comfortable when cycling. I am a 34"-36" waist ATM and I find that due to my chunky thighs, jeans which are a good fit for walking about in are quite tight on the top of the leg when on the bike, most noticeably at the top of the pedal stroke. I will be looking for some general trousers for shorter rides as soon as the new TKMaxx opens on the retail park in the spring. Until then it's Decathlon longs for the commute and weekend rides, DHB sorts for the warmer weather (when it arrives) and jogging bottoms for everywhere else.


----------



## summerdays (18 Feb 2011)

I cycled about 19 miles today in jeans ... I'm not keen on doing further distances than that in jeans. As for whether they get worn ... they do eventually when you have done a LOT of miles in them... I have some distinct sit bone white worn patches on my jeans. But they are my cycling jeans so that I wear them lots on the bike in winter time - and they are bought specifically for the bike - so they have a bit of stretch in them. I have other pairs of jeans (my good pairs!!!) which aren't so comfortable / are not so skinny at the ankles that I will wear occasionally on the bike but not regularly and for less than 10 miles.


----------



## Davidc (18 Feb 2011)

To the OP - yes. I do qite a lot. Prefer an old (= soft from washing) pair of ordinary trousers. Chino's are OK but tend to flap about too much. Jeans are horrible if they get wet though, as said by others above.

Lycra irritates my skin and causes a rash so even if I'm out all day I use normal trousers UNLESS

If it's warm enough I prefer ordinary sports shots to anything else.


----------



## brokenbetty (18 Feb 2011)

Hilldodger said:


> I don't even own any cycling clothes aside from my Victorian costume.



Best.
Quote.
Ever!


MAMIKnickerbockers


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Feb 2011)

When I first started riding seriously I did many a club run in jeans with the legs tucked into the tartan patterned knee length socks which were standard wear back then. Many cyclists, particularly the younger ones wore ordinary trousers for other than racing as proper cycling kit was relatively expensive in those less affluent days and one didn't tend to get it during the early years.


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2011)

MacB said:


> chuckle all you like my rotund buddy, while I keep my fingers crossed that a 42" will be big enough for me






Norm said:


> Chuckling entirely at myself, sir, and the idea that I might be recommending something which could be considered "skinny".



I got some Craghoppers from Millets last year, not sure of the exact model will have to find them to check.
Perfect I thought, 38 waist 29 leg but they actually are quite a big 38's and look a bit like I am wearing a pair of Norms pants now





Very rarely do any casual riding, it's usually commute or Sunday long ride, but I would wear a similar kind of lightweight Cargo pant, actually bought some from BHS that have turned out to be my favourite pair now.


----------



## DTD (19 Feb 2011)

Usually do a 10 mile commute in jeans.


bSpoke are having a big sale, they do stuff that doesn't look too 'cycling'. 
I got a pair of their Putney shorts which seem quite smart and feel comfy – not done enough miles in them yet to know for sure – their Holland Casual Trousers seem good – £18.84 instead of £62.80.

http://www.bspoke.co.uk/


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2011)

A bit OT, I was in town today and the weather was rank to say the least . I passed a bloke on Queen Street with a full Ortlieb pannier; maybe wrong here but I'd associate a full Ortlieb with quite an experienced cyclist. Not that it really matters, he was wearing jeans, I wouldn't have associated jeans with an experienced cyclist on a day like today; hey ho


----------



## Arch (19 Feb 2011)

HLaB said:


> A bit OT, I was in town today and the weather was rank to say the least . I passed a bloke on Queen Street with a full Ortlieb pannier; maybe wrong here but I'd associate a full Ortlieb with quite an experienced cyclist. Not that it really matters, he was wearing jeans, I wouldn't have associated jeans with an experienced cyclist on a day like today; hey ho



If the Ortlieb was full of shopping, it may simply have been a convenience thing. I'd wear jeans for day to day stuff about town, even in the rain. I only wear 'proper' cyclewear for longer rides-for-the-sake-of-riding.

I also have Craghoppers and recommend them - I wear them for work - day in day out for the last year, and often riding a Maximus trike. I wear waterproof trousers over them in winter, so they are still looking remarkably good.


----------



## Dan B (19 Feb 2011)

I used to cycle in jeans as a teenager, and still do today for short trips. My jeans used to wear out at knee and crotch far faster than they do these days.


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2011)

Arch said:


> If the Ortlieb was full of shopping, it may simply have been a convenience thing. I'd wear jeans for day to day stuff about town, even in the rain. I only wear 'proper' cyclewear for longer rides-for-the-sake-of-riding.
> 
> I also have Craghoppers and recommend them - I wear them for work - day in day out for the last year, and often riding a Maximus trike. I wear waterproof trousers over them in winter, so they are still looking remarkably good.


I know what you are saying but in todays weather  rather him than me but hey ho, thats their choice :-)


----------



## snailracer (19 Feb 2011)

I have a pair of (men's) jeans from M&S that are slightly stretchy, which makes them tolerable for short rides. They also claim to be rain-repellent, though I've never put that to the test.

Stretchy jeans were originally available only in women's cut, hence the fixie hipsters' liking for "wearing their sister's jeans".


----------



## longers (19 Feb 2011)

MacB said:


> I cycle in jeans but they wouldn't be my first choice and I try to avoid them if I'm on the bike with the Brooks B17 saddle, the saddle and the seam don't play well together.



I'm happy for about fifteen dry miles with that combination. It feels good to ride in proper clothes every now and again.


----------



## longers (19 Feb 2011)

I think Howies had/have some water repellent jeans.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Feb 2011)

longers said:


> I think Howies had/have some water repellent jeans.




So do Alpkit


----------



## longers (19 Feb 2011)

^ that's who I meant, thanks!


----------



## Bigsharn (22 Feb 2011)

I only cycle in jeans, or my worktrousers (I don't have an alternative) 

I always keep a pair of worktrousers in my panniers in case it starts persisting it down. Cycling in wet jeans is horrible.


----------



## NorrisCole (22 Feb 2011)

Bigsharn said:


> . Cycling in wet jeans is horrible.


Probably the worst thing ever.


----------



## Riverman (23 Feb 2011)

I can almost guarantee the vast majority of journeys made on bicycles are made by people wearing jeans.


----------



## Norm (23 Feb 2011)

NorrisCole said:


> Probably the worst thing ever.


Unlike cycling in wet Craghopper Kiwis, which is ok. As I found out today. 

They seem to dry quickly, as I only got off the bike 20 minutes ago and they are already dry. They didn't cling and they were still warm when they were wet. Good trousers, IMO.


----------



## Woz! (23 Feb 2011)

I cycle in whatever I have on if I happen to be popping to the shops or whatever.
However, if you have a nice white Charge Spoon saddle, don't ride it in black denim or it will get stained immediately, as I found with my new bike a few weeks ago


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Feb 2011)

I confess to riding 18 miles in jeans on Monday. On a Brooks B17, without padded shorts under the jeans. Only noticed the presence of the central gathering of seams once early on.


----------



## david1701 (23 Feb 2011)

get wranglers if you're worried about seams  its a horse riding thing I learnt from my sis. They put the seams in differently so you can ride (horses) in then, so are probably fine for bikes

(might be levis instead - needs a google)


----------



## brokenbetty (25 Feb 2011)

5 miles to work today in stretch skinny jeans (dress down Friday  ) and they were as comfy as my usual merino leggings.


----------



## PoweredByVeg (25 Feb 2011)

Saw a pair of dedicated cycling jeans in a cycle mag last year, no seams around the crotch, bit more flex in the knees and a reflective strip is revealed when you fold up the leg for night times. Can't remember the brand but v.trendy. 

Anyone else see them, I musn't chuck out old cycling mags, Doh!


----------

